# Site Policy



## Minga

La frase dice lo siguiente y quisiera corroborar si "site policy" es simplemente en este contexto la política del lugar o si refiere a políticas específicas en este caso.

Visual and audible signals should be in accordance with site policy as shown later on in this module.

Gracias!
Minga


----------



## Gwennhadu

Hola
¿Se refiere a una página Web?
En este caso serían las reglas del sitio web


----------



## Minga

no no perdón, el contexto es un curso para operadores de grúas


----------



## RIU

Hola Minga, 

En diferentes áreas de trabajo puede que la PRL (prevencion de riesgos laborales) haya determinado normas específicas de seguridad por los motivos que sean. Por ejemplo en un entorno de trabajo de 98 dBa, en la que los trabajadores deben llevar protecciones acústicas, lo lógico es que la maquinaria lleve avisadores de movimiento -flash, rotativo, etc- tanto para avance como para retroceso. Una vez fuera de esta área podrían desconectarse los de avance y mantener los de retroceso.


----------



## Minga

Hola Riu mi amigo! 
gracias por tu explicación
Tengo claro lo que me explicas pero quiero saber si "on site" significa in situ u hay otro término si quisiera decir otra cosa... 
la traducción técnica literal del término "on site" 
Ojalá puedas ayudarme!
Gracias por tu explicación como siempre!
Minga


----------



## Peter P

Hola Minga,

Site policy se refiere a como dices, la política del lugar, la específica en ese lugar, que puede ser la propia de la compañía y dentro de esta la vas restringiendo a la específica y propia de hasta el área y del propio equipo que en definitiva forma parte de la política de la compañía, es decir desde las particulares (específicas) a las generales (de la compañía), ya fuera de ese contexto se referiría a la de la localidad, municipio, provincia, organismo, institución etc y que siempre se mencionan de donde provienen.  Te repito en tu contexto es la política del lugar (donde se enclava la compañía).  

Espero que al final del curso no solo hayas hecho una buena traducción, sino también te gradúes en el curso. 

Un salu2 cubano 100%

Peter  P


----------



## Minga

jjjjjajajjajaaja TAL CUAL PETER!!! voy a terminar manejando YOOO las grúas!!! no te imaginás estoy todo el día hablando de grúas y lingas, qué lindo estar con alguien que habla de ese tema tutti i giorni!!! jja
Gracias por tu explicación
es in situ nomás, gracias x confirmarmelo!!!
Abrazo uruguayo!
Minga - the crane operator!!!


----------



## RIU

Peter P said:


> Hola Minga,
> 
> Site policy se refiere a como dices, la política del lugar, la específica en ese lugar, que puede ser la propia de la compañía y dentro de esta la vas restringiendo a la específica y propia de hasta el área y del propio equipo que en definitiva forma parte de la política de la compañía, es decir desde las particulares (específicas) a las generales (de la compañía), ya fuera de ese contexto se referiría a la de la localidad, municipio, provincia, organismo, institución etc y que siempre se mencionan de donde provienen. Te repito en tu contexto es la política del lugar (donde se enclava la compañía).
> 
> Espero que al final del curso no solo hayas hecho una buena traducción, sino también te gradúes en el curso.
> 
> Un salu2 cubano 100%
> 
> Peter P


 
Pues eso es lo que quería decir Minga. Gracias a Peter por no liarse como yo.


----------



## Smac

Disculpenme si equivoco - ¡no intento crear lios! - pero creo que *site* u *on site* en ese contexto es más específico que lo que ya se ha dicho...
Lo entiendo, yo, como *building site* o *construction site* - es decir un *lugar de obras .*

(Claro, las explicaciones anteriores incluyen este sentido... )


----------



## Minga

ok y GRACIAS Smac, no es lío, está perfecta tu sugerencia y puede ser perfectamente "el sitio de construcción" que en realidad si estás hablando de ese sitio y decís "in situ" estás diciendo eso y también es lo que Peter quiso decir. Igual el término me parece interesante y lo veré en el contexto, MUCHAS GRACIAS!!!!!!
Minga


----------



## mora

Hola

site policy = normas de la obra

Mora


----------



## Minga

gracias mora!
el término era in site, pero igual agradezco mucho la traducción porque seguro me servirá 
Abrazos
Minga


----------



## Minga

uf perdón Mora... tenías razón y ESE es el término
Entre tantos y tanta cosa me confundí y te agradezco enormemente la ayuda!
Un abrazo fuerte
Minga


----------

